

We can only forecast the weather a few days into the future - rhiever
http://www.randalolson.com/2014/06/21/we-can-only-forecast-the-weather-a-few-days-into-the-future/

======
ulfw
We needed a statistic for this? I thought it was common knowledge, kind of
like water is wet, fire is hot, (weather) predictions are getting more
inaccurate the longer time scale they are predicting...

~~~
rhiever
Did you know that they're really only accurate a few days out? Despite the
fact that most weather sites provide forecasts a week or two out.

~~~
ulfw
Yes. You didn't? Because frankly I feel they get really inaccurate just two
days out. No idea why there's 10 day forecasts. If you look at them every day
you'll notice that 10 day forecasts change every day.

------
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7925777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7925777)

~~~
rhiever
Different post. :-) That post was about the accuracy/reliability of various
weather forecasting services for predicting rain.

This one is about the accuracy of three weather forecasting methods and how
far into the future they can predict the temperature.

~~~
ColinWright
Yes, my mistake, you're absolutely right. They're different articles.

But they are talking about the same problem, giving related data, posted the
same day, and clearly related. So I think the cross-reference is valid, and
the discussion on the other submission is appropriate.

But it's true that they are definitely different articles.

~~~
rhiever
Sure! That's valid. Just didn't want people to get confused. It's happened
before. :-)

